# ST227P Drive won't engage



## Ansteyf

Hey! I'm new here. It's only the third time I've used my blower and the drive won't turn. Here is a complete symptom list.

Engage drive handle, wheels don't turn but wheels do lock meaning I can't roll it with drive engaged.

With drive engaged, I can roll the wheels only if I engage the steering controls. It still won't power drive. 

Auger works fine.

Any suggestions? Thanks!

Frank


----------



## dr bob

Welcome to SBF!

Drive starts at the drive end of the engine, with two belts under the black plastic belt cover. That cover comes off easily with common hand tools. Look at the condition of the belts and the tensioners. Some pre-2015 ST227P models experienced drive problems there. The adjusters and the belt routing were changed for the 2015 model, and there's a retrofit (might be warranty??) fix for the belt and tensioner problems.

I found a parts-and-service manual on line for the machine, a soft copy of the manual you received with the machine. Do a little searching here for threads that discuss the belt and drive issue. Lots of good info on that, and on the fixes available. But start with removing the drive belt cover and see if the too-common belt and tensioner problem is causing your loss of drive. It sure sounds like it, especially since the drive seems locked up with lever engaged -- says the rubber tire inside is in fact contacting the pulley/friction ring, and that piece isn't being turned by the belt.


----------



## sixteen2nd

Not sure if this is still an issue for you, but I had the same problem on my Troy-Bilt (sister unit to yours) and it was a simple needle bearing fix.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/troy-bilt-snowblowers/141961-3090-xp-drive-issues.html


----------

